# 1/24 Spearing Wahoo and Big Mako - Freediving



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Decided last minute to brave the cold and head way south from orange beach in search of Wahoo. 28 degree temp in the morning nearly stopped us but I think we made the right call! Found some blue 70 degree water and ended the day shooting 3 nice Hoos. 33, 63 and 72lbs. Missed a couple and saw plenty more. Also had a nice big mako come in to inspect while we were taking photos in the water. He hung around for almost an hour and we got some great video in and out of the water which I will post soon. Also snagged some AJ and Mangroves off the 252s which were in green water by the way. Mako was the most impressive creature I've ever seen in the gulf by far. A day for the memory books for sure! Crew included Myself, Lance Williams, Nick Pronesti, Nick Hudson and Alec Landingham. Thanks to Nick P. for backing me up after I had to chase my hoo into the middle of nowhere.

Also, if we are doing the Derby board this year here is my wahoo entry at 33.2lbs. Felt really nice to see him sink the float for a while! Can you tell by the water pic how happy I was? hahaha

*No idea why the forum turned the 2 vertical pics sideways. They were vertical when uploaded*


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That is bad ass


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

What a cool report, absolutely awesome!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont spearfish but man I can imagine that has to be the ultimate rush! Amazing job and photos!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's too damn cool. What is that circling beneath you in the water pic? Looking forward to the video.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

jonscott8 said:


> That's too damn cool. What is that circling beneath you in the water pic? Looking forward to the video.



That's a bunch of small sharks. Mostly Silkys. All 3ft or so. Kind of annoying, Very curious and you have 20 with you at any given time haha. Had one aggressive sandbar shark on us for a minute and the Mako of course.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Speechless....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!
That is super badass:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Why didn't you ride the Mako? I thought you were like hardcore and stuff.

Awesome dude. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guy! I thought about riding it the I decided that I like being alive. You can't be hardcore anymore if you are dead.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry, I will repost a new video shortly.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and shooting!


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Yep its official you suck.:yes: Good job Sam congratulations bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn! That's badass!!! :notworthy:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

